# Global Currency - How Long?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok,

So I don't pay much attention to the news, but just heard that Spain are the latest to be in a "Financial" crisis.

Now I know how the monetary system works, and federal reserve banking etc etc.... However, I don't get how any country is in debt. But, that's not the point here.

Call me paranoid, but how long until there will be a global currency. No doubt called the "dollar".

Won't be long until we have a global government either IMO (within 50years I reckon).

Oh, and how the flag will look (Futurama Style)


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

NWO for the global government…if you believe in conspiracies. But that’s another thread


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

you just know who is going to pop up next lol


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Ok,
> 
> Now I know how the monetary system works, and federal reserve banking etc etc.... However, I don't get how any country is in debt. But, that's not the point here.


I did catch a little of Robert pistons report on bbc2 last night there take on why countries are now going to the wall was, governments have always been in debt the only reason it now looks so bad is the counties in question where allowed to join the euro with debts far exceeding the "original criteria" of 3% debt to gdp some countries reported to have treble that figure where still allowed to join the euro which only ever could have ended in misery.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I really can't see that happening ever!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It'll never happen, too many people make money out of buying and selling currencies as the markets move.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Miglior said:


> I really can't see that happening ever!!


In fairness neither can I,

But that said the world economy is in such a mess don't think you can rule anything out no single country seems to have control of this situation.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It won't happen.

The Euro is an example of why.

Until a loaf of bread is worth the same amount of money wherever you buy it, a single currency cannot work.

Spain had a weak currency (Peseta). They joined the Euro, got a stronger currency but still had the economy that determined the value of the Peseta.

This is why we should not join the Euro. We would end up propping up the rest of Europe's poor economies like France and Germany.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't like that flag, why should it look American, it should be the union jack with a globe in.

Look, best country on the globe










We're on the top, in the middle:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

A global ccy wont happen. ever.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> A global ccy wont happen. ever.


+1 - One of the main reasons many countries in the EU are going belly up are due to the Euro and not having the capability of having a fluctuating currency.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

justina3 said:


> you just know who is going to pop up next lol


I'm on holiday at the moment, and quickly logged on to view the posts :thumb:

Ill reply in depth in another time, but yes the global currency has been planned for aaaages - The Amero is in place (US, Canada & Mexico version of the Euro).

The current Euro crisis doesnt mean anything in terms a single currency failing, they are just lining up all the ducks in a row first - looting the countries wealth!
The US$ will no longer be the worlds reserve currency in a few years!

They are bankrupting all the nations before they take over (the people will be in such a state that we will beg for them to do something about it)!

I am sure Cueball maybe can explain it better than me!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oh it's real... there is a plan...lots of people and even countries wanting it...

http://www.futureworldcurrency.com/

(that is just one of the many sites about 1 world currency)

and from my old friend Ron Paul:






and a taste from one of the elite.... his family own the banks that supply the money to countries 






:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

kh904 said:


> I'm on holiday at the moment, and quickly logged on to view the posts :thumb:
> 
> Ill reply in depth in another time, but yes the global currency has been planned for aaaages - The Amero is in place (US, Canada & Mexico version of the Euro).
> 
> ...


i had a timmer on you poping up before the day ends have a nice holiday mate chill :wave:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I can certainly see this happening, along with a one world government.

EDIT: not that any of that is a good thing!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i dont think it will ever, i do think it wont be long before the Euro breaks up though.

The economies are just to different to support a single currency and have no flexibility to control inflation.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

good links Vuey :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Try never......


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

How countries get in debt.

Governments borrow money from the money market by selling government loan stock, called gilts (in uk ) they then pay an interest to the lender known as a yield ie 5%. They then have so long to repay the capital (think interest only mortgage) government also have credit scores like us, the lower the credit score the more interest they have to pay. 

So let me explain Greece problem. Image you had a load of credit cards and your repayments are £1000 per month but at the min your salary is only £950 pm. The bank finds out so you become a higher risk, as a result they lower your credit score, and you repayments go up to £1100 per month, so you ask you father for a loan (eu bail out) and because of this your credit score drops again do your repayments are now £1350 per month ... Etc etc.

These gilts are used in investments, ad they are low risk (uk ones anyway) so a low risk investment is 100% gilts, medium risk half gilts , half shares and high risk is all shares.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's a good video which explains how governments borrow money (skip to the 12 min mark):






Sometimes it's through the private market but it's usually from central banks who create money out of thin air.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> *oh it's real...* there is a plan...lots of people and even countries wanting it...
> 
> http://www.futureworldcurrency.com/


In your opinion - which counts for what? I haven't been on here for a while, but I see the same old poop is being spouted by you three, with you at the forefront making out your the fecking Oracle.

If anyone is in danger of starting to listen to these three, or being sucked into the whole 'freeman on the land' ideology, then read here:

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Freeman_on_the_land

@ -Mat- and kh904, I still see you two need to go 'back to formula' on your whole view point re FOTL, until you do, you are acting as very silly individuals.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> In your opinion - which counts for what? I haven't been on here for a while, but I see the same old poop is being spouted by you three, with you at the forefront making out your the fecking Oracle.


wow, that was a rather pointless and abusive post towards me... didn't know you cared that much...

if you don't like it, don't read and post... fairly simple, even a child could work it out...

DW is a massive site, stay out my way if you don't like what I post instead of wasting your time with your pathetic little remarks...

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> In your opinion - which counts for what? I haven't been on here for a while, but I see the same old poop is being spouted by you three, with you at the forefront making out your the fecking Oracle.
> 
> *
> There is much evidence with supports the opinion that there has been a plan for one world currency (cashless) & government for many years, and the trend is supporting that.
> ...


*I have not mentioned anything about the 'freeman on the land' ideology in this thread iirc!
My (& others) opinion counts as much as anyone elses opinion. You don't agree with it fine - that's your right but don't come to a forum where the whole point is the expression of opinions (whether you believe they are right or wrong).*


----------

